#  > قوانین سایت >  > نظرات و پیشنهادات | Site Issues & Feedback >  > بخش رسیدگی به امور ثبت نام و فعال سازی عضویت >  > سوال: فعالسازی عضویت

## M.r.z

با سلام
عضویت بنده بعد از ده روز که از ثبت نامم گذشته هنوز فعال نشده است لطفا دستور ارسال ایمیل فعالسازی را صادر فرمائید 
ممنون و متشکر

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

سلام
شما سعی کنید همیشه انلاین بپردازید که فوری فعال بشید و دستی نباشه. لطفا مشخصات پرداخت خود را برای من پیام خصوصی کنید.
درضمن شما آیا فرم تکمیل عضویت در بالای سایت را بعد از پرداخت پر کرده اید یا خیر؟

----------


## M.r.z

با سلام
بنده قبلا عذرخواهی میکنم بابت اینکه احتمالا اشتباه از جانب من بوده است
بنده تازه ثبت نام کرده ام و تو فرم اومده بود که ایمیل فعالسازی برا من میاد که الان تقریبا یه ماه شده که این ایمیل را دریافت نکردم و بلاتکلیف برا واریز پول موندم چیکار کنم
راهنماییم بفرمایید واقعا مم نونتون میشم

----------


## Nabi2000

سلام خدمت شما بنده انلاین ۳۰۰۰۰ تومان پرداخت کردم ولی فعال نشدم‌

----------


## nekooee

> سلام خدمت شما بنده انلاین ۳۰۰۰۰ تومان پرداخت کردم ولی فعال نشدم‌


سلام
دوست عزیز رنگ کاربری شما سبز است یعنی فعال شدید. بخش قرمز رنگ اگر دسترسی ندارید مربوط به فعال نبودن شما نیست. اون بخش برای کاربران فعال که حداقل 200 ارسال داشته باشند فعال می شود.
در رابطه با این بخش در انجمن سرچ کنید

----------


## هوشیار

سلام من در مورخ ۱۵ فروردین مبلغ۳۰هزار به حساب اقای محمودی واریز کردم ولی هنوز عضویتم تایید نشده است لطفا پیگیری کنید ممنون

----------

